# Spanish Mackerel



## specialk (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the greatest wife in the world in that she not only cleans all the fish I catch, but cooks them as well. She is a great cook, but when it comes to eating Spanish Mackerel she leaves the skin on. She does not know how fillet fish so any time when I eat them its the whole fish or part of it unfilleted. I have talked to many guys on the pier about how they cook them and in what (lime, butter, etc) but can't remember the recipe. Anyone know of a good recipe for Spanish Mackerel in case she never learns hope to fillet them.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a wife that CLEANS FISH???? Dayum, go outside, look up to heaven and

Step 1: THANK YOUR LUCKY STARS YOU EVER MET HER!!!

Step 2: Then, go to WalMart or Bass Pro or somewhere and get her an electric filet knife.

Or learn to pull off the skin....

See Step 1

Peace out.....


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Filet spanish and leave skin on. Cut out mid-filet bone line.

Marinate meat side with rub or Italian dressing.

Add diced onions and/or salsa to meat side.

Place skin directly on the grates of a hot grill. Close cover.

When cooked through (8-10 minutes) slide a metal spatula between the meat and skin. Lift meat off, remove "dark line" from skin side of filet. Skin will stick to the grill. 

Bill


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

1. Fillet mackeral

2.Buryhead/skeleton/guts AND fillets in the garden for fertilizer!

Even better: just release them so they can be caught/released again just for fun. No offense meant, I just don't think they are worth sh*t as far as table fare. JMO


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

They are good in ceviche


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

I make a cut around the fillet then pull the skin off with some catfish skinning pliers then cut the fillet off. Spanish are good however you cook them in my opinion. Usually i grill just add a little butter and zesty Italian.


----------



## specialk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to all of you that answered my Spanish mackerel questions. Will try the recipes and let you know which is the best. Thanks again.



specialk: usaflag


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

We use to broil them in the oven with butter and lemon and pepper seasoning.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I always grilled mine fresh and they were great.I did fillet the skin off beforeI grilled though. I treated them with melted butter, lemon juice, and Tony's seasoning, and they were great. I also fried some as fingers and they were tasty too!


----------

